# Avec ou sans Coque de protection ?



## Phoenixxu (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite faire un mini sondage et avoir des arguments (pour ou contre) sur la pertinence ou non de mettre une coque sur iphone.

Bon je suis en iPhone 5s blanc.
J'aime beaucoup le design de ce téléphone et trouve dommage de mettre une coque car je trouve que c'est du gâchis... Le problème des coque en TPU transparente c'est qu'elles jaunissent avec le temps..

Le truc c'est que l'iPhone 5/5s est, ne nous mentons pas, une plaquette de beurre : le moindre choc le "défigure" (lol) et à ce prix là...

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Pouvez-vous me donner vos avis ? 

Merci 

(PS: je ne sais pas comment ouvrir un sondage )

EDIT: Cool c'est bon en fait


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2014)

Le moindre choc le défigure.... tu n'exagères pas un peu là?

Un petit choc sur la tranche fait une marque c'est sûr, mais ce n'est pas une raison à mes yeux pour le planquer dans un étui Picachu ou le déguiser en lapin rose avec de grandes oreilles!

J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique consistant, pour éviter une éventuelle petite marque disgracieuse, de défigurer définitivement son iPhone en le fourrant dans une coque antichoc!


----------



## Phoenixxu (31 Juillet 2014)

Mais non Remy !!  
J'ai mis "défigure" entre guillemets !! bien sur que j'exagère 

Mais il prend des marques c'est indéniable... :/

Après ce n'est effectivement pas la mort hein !! 
Toi ça te va d'avoir ton iphone avec des marques, ou des renfoncements ?
Question serieuse hein ! je ne troll pas !
Moi ça me fait bizarre, pourtant j'oscille entre phases "avec et "sans" car il est quand meme tres beau ce smartphone :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique consistant, pour éviter une éventuelle petite marque disgracieuse, de défigurer définitivement son iPhone en le fourrant dans une coque antichoc!



Eh bien je suis d'accord avec toi ! 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'oscille dans les protections entre Bumper gris et Coque en gel silicone transparent... pour essayer de garder le design mais bon...


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Le mien je "le planque dans un étui Picachu" mais je n'ai pas encore osé "le  déguiser en lapin rose avec de grandes oreilles!"


----------



## city1 (31 Juillet 2014)

le mien, est dans une coque blanche à clapet cuir  et elle ne jaunit pas . Vaut mieux ça que de l'abîmer


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Le mien je "le planque dans un étui Picachu" mais je n'ai pas encore osé "le  déguiser en lapin rose avec de grandes oreilles!"



Trèves de plaisanterie, le mien est dans une coque sombre en plastique souple avec des bulles d'air (vous l'aurez bien compris : afin d'amortir les chocs en cas de chute ) et un film anti regards indiscrets donc sombre et renforcé en cas d'impact à l'avant (pourquoi ? --> d'une part le film avait déjà fait ses preuves en "sauvant la vie" de feu mon iP4S lorsque je l'avais à l'époque cogné accidentellement face avant contre mon Mac mini et d'autre part sans être parano lorsque je consulte mes comptes, ceux de mon amies et que je boursicote j'aime être comment dire ... à l'aise, Blaise). 

Le résultat j'en conviens, même s'il n'est pas très esthétique me satisfait et comme il n'y a que moi qui l'utilise, en accord avec moi-même après un vote à main levée j'ai décidé de continuer ainsi avec mon iP5S. 

Je cherche un protection anti-nsa ... si vous avez ça en magasin why not Mister James Bond !


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

on peut aussi laisser l'iPhone dans sa boite en carton (elle-même protégée par du papier-bulle, parce qu'elle est tellement belle ce serait bête de l'abîmer),
et utiliser un vieux nokia quand on a besoin de telephoner!


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> on peut aussi laisser l'iPhone dans sa boite en carton (elle-même protégée par du papier-bulle, parce qu'elle est tellement belle ce serait bête de l'abîmer),
> et utiliser un vieux nokia quand on a besoin de telephoner!


Effectivement cela tombe sous le sens, il faut utiliser un bon Nokia 3310 ... sans coque de protection !


----------



## Phoenixxu (1 Août 2014)

C'est dommage, le sondage ne se remplit pas des masses.

Mais je comprends les deux points de vue. Je trouve dommage de dissimuler le design de l'iPhone.. le problème c'est qu'une fois qu'il tombe par inadvertance et se raye et/ou prend des traces de choc sur le chanfrein, c'est un peu frustrant quoi...

Moi j'ai une Coque en Gel silicone transparent de la marque iSkin qui, pour le moment, n'a pas jauni... 
ça améliore la prise en main aussi et étant transparent, il est protégé et garde un peu son design quoi :/

En fait, il ne couterait pas aussi cher, la question ne se poserait pas des masses quoi...
Mais à ce prix... La plupart des gens ne peuvent juste risquer de le laisser nu pour sa beauté et d'avoir le malheur de le faire tomber de maniere "fatale"... (Je dis "fatale" pour grossir le trait hein !!)


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> 1) C'est dommage, le sondage ne se remplit pas des masses.
> 
> 2) Je trouve dommage de dissimuler le design de l'iPhone.. le problème c'est qu'une fois qu'il tombe par inadvertance et se raye et/ou prend des traces de choc sur le chanfrein, c'est un peu frustrant quoi...
> 
> 3) En fait, il ne couterait pas aussi cher, la question ne se poserait pas des masses quoi...



1) C'est vrai, c'est dommage ... wait and see !

2) Et il est préférable d'avoir un appareil sans grosses rayures ou autre problème de ce genre si l'on veut revendre son iPhone pour en acheter un plus récent ... et plus cher (achat du nouveau - vente de l'ancien = prix moins important à débourser au final) !

3) Oui mais c'est la politique "élitiste" d'Apple.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> C'est dommage, le sondage ne se remplit pas des masses.



3 à 3 au bout de 24h... ca va se finir aux tirs au but


----------



## Phoenixxu (1 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> 3 à 3 au bout de 24h... ca va se finir aux tirs au but



Ha ha !!! 
Énorme ! :-D


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

J'achète l'iPhone car je le trouve génial a utilisé et je le trouve très beau 

j'ai toujours un grand mal a ne pas le protéger dans une housse ou étui 

Mais quel gachi que de ne vraiment en profiter que le jour de sa vente ou de son achat

J'aimerais que l'iPhone 6 aborde un écran saphir afin de profiter toute l'année de ce beau smartphone


----------



## Phoenixxu (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'aimerais que l'iPhone 6 aborde un écran saphir afin de profiter toute l'année de ce beau smartphone



Si c'est juste l'écran qui te dérange, tu peux opter pour un sur écran en verre trempé !
C'est solide et invisible du coup


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Si c'est juste l'écran qui te dérange, tu peux opter pour un sur écran en verre trempé !
> C'est solide et invisible du coup



Le prochain iPhone  alors 

plus de housse très moche plus de coques plastiques très moches


Vous aimer les protections de vos iPhones ???

Moi non

il est tellement beau nu

comme moi 

Ok je sort


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

je n'ai jamais mis quoique ce soit sur mes Iphone Nexus ou MI ( à part un jour une goutte de confiture ) 
pas plus que je n'ai jamais mis de housse à la con sur mes bagnoles
et encore moins sur ma Harley

ma femme se met des cremes hors de prix sur la tronche , elle a quand meme des rides


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Ta franchise m'a énormément fait rire Alan63 ! :-D 
Mais du coup, tu n'as jamais eu peur de LA chute ? Ou de choc face à un objet dur sur le chanfrein de l'iPhone ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Si c'est juste l'écran qui te dérange, tu peux opter pour un sur écran en verre trempé !
> C'est solide et invisible du coup



@Phoenixxu : explique-moi stp le concept de verre trempé se rajoutant au verre d'origine de l'iPhone 5S, a-t-il toujours autant de répondant (le côté tactile), quid de touch-id (est-il lui aussi protégé), une photo et son prix ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

@Mistik

Alors, le sur-écran en verre trempé n'est pas INDISPENSABLE mais il rassure bien vu sa solidité et résistance aux rayures  

Au niveau du toucher il est exactement comme le verre de l'iPhone de base !
Et la réactivité est identique. 
Il est assez fin donc ne rajoute pas tellement de mm et il est très bien coupé sur l'iPhone (pas comme sur me Galaxy S4...)

Je vais prendre une photo de mon iPhone pour illustrer. 

Ah oui et tu en trouves de plusieurs fourchettes de prix mais moi je l'ai acheté dans le magasin "The Kase". Je ne sais pas si tu connais, c'est un magasin ou tu peux faire faire ta coque etc. Et ils ont manifestement pleins d'accessoires maintenant. 
Il m'a coûté 30 si je me souviens bien (pas au dessus de 40 en tout cas !)

J'envoie une photo de mon iPhone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------

Ah oui et ça contourne le bouton "Home" et Touch ID donc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

Voilà quelques clichés que j'ai essayé de faire le plus près possible. 
Sans coque, tu ne te doutes même pas qu'il y'a un sur-écran en fait ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

Euhm je n'arrive pas à poster mes photos... C'est normal ? 
On me dit que je n'ai pas l'autorisation...

Ah je dois mettre une URL... je ne sais pas trop faire ça moi :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------

Sinon tu as ça:

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...83&page=1&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=0COUCOUUQrQMwAQ

J'aurais vraiment voulu poster mes photos (Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en speed, je suis preneur  )


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Comment ce fixe  cette vitre ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Tu as un film transparent que tu enlèves juste avant de la poser. 

La votre est un peu flexible donc tu peux la mettre progressivement en visant à partir du bouton Home ou bien de la sortie audio. 

Tu peux l'enlever tout de suite après pour le recadrer, tant que les bulles ne se sont pas barrées. Mais après, une fois qu'il est bien mis, si tu l'enleves, c'est plus définitif  

Attention à bien nettoyer l'écran (un chiffon et produit nettoyant étaient dans la boîte)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------

(La vitre est collante non poisseuse. Mais je ne recommande pas d'y mettre le doigt. Pas de liquide à mettre en tout cas. 
Je crois que je n'avais pas correctement répondu à ta question !  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Ta franchise m'a énormément fait rire Alan63 ! :-D
> Mais du coup, tu n'as jamais eu peur de LA chute ? Ou de choc face à un objet dur sur le chanfrein de l'iPhone ?


jamais 
libérons nous de ce principe de précaution qui nous obsède....


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> jamais
> libérons nous de ce principe de précaution qui nous obsède....



Je ne peux aller que dans ton sens


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> @Mistik
> 
> Alors, le sur-écran en verre trempé n'est pas INDISPENSABLE mais il rassure bien vu sa solidité et résistance aux rayures
> 
> ...



--> Ne voulant pas rajouter un filtre par-dessus (en sus donc), en existe-t-il un anti-regards indiscrets (autrement-dit foncé, confer mes raisons plus haut) ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

@Mistik

Malheureusement pour le moment c'est du verre juste ultra transparent ! 

Je crois que si ils y mettent de la teinte, vu l'épaisseur ça risque d'être compliqué.. Ce n'est pas juste un film en plastique. 

Enfin je ne m'y connais pas en plasturgie lol !

Mais de ce que j'ai vu en ligne, le sur-écran en verre trempé, joue le rôle d'un deuxième écran identique à celui de base ! 
Donc le plus invisible possible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

@Alan et Jura

Je dois avouer que je suis d'accord avec votre façon de penser !

C'est pour ça que j'ai des phases quotidiennes de prise de tête loool ! :-D 
Car des fois je penserai pareil (et j'enlèverai ma coque) et des fois je me dirais "ouais mais s'il tombe là, j'aurai l'air fin" 
:-D


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

c'est un peu comme une voiture tu choisi la couleur des sièges et hop tu mes des housses horrible pour ne rien salir

c'est quand même dommage


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Exact !!! 
(Sauf que mes housses seraient transparentes là :-D )


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Exact !!!
> (Sauf que mes housses seraient transparentes là :-D )



Oui mais tu as penser au toucher ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Ce n'est effectivement pas du tout le même... En plus (racontage de vie GOOO), je mets de la crème sur les mains (j'ai les mains très sèches) et c'est donc gras. Et ça me fait souvent péter un câble, je dois bien l'admettre :-/


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> c'est un peu comme une voiture tu choisi la couleur des sièges et hop tu mes des housses horrible pour ne rien salir



J'en ai mis pour plus tard revendre ma bagnole avec des sièges nickel chrome. 
J'ai fait en sorte d'acquérir les housses auprès de la marque de ma voiture puis habillé par le fabricant et avec les airbags latéraux compris dedans. 
Ces housses ne sont pas horribles et épousent parfaitement les sièges avant et arrière.


----------



## adixya (2 Août 2014)

Moi j'ai un étui transparent que j'ai payé deux euros. Pour le prix si ça jaunit j'en reprendrai un autre.

Alors j'alterne des phase de plusieurs semaines, avec ou sans étui. Les phases avec étui, c'est pour être zen quand je manipule l'iPhone, pas de stress en cas de chute modérée, surtout avec ma maladresse.
Et quand je retire l'étui, c'est juste magnifique, je récupère l'usage de cet appareil tel qu'il a été pensé par Apple, cette finesse extraordinaire, cette légèreté... Et puis je finis par remettre l'étui et ainsi de suite.

Par contre, la ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas mis l'étui, j'ai un iPhone 5 noir et il est plein de marques de choc, ça se voit super bien sur le noir en plus, donc l'étui ne sert plus à rien.
Et en fait, bon, les premières marques, ça fait bien chier, mais ensuite, les marques supplémentaires ne dérangent plus vraiment, car de toute façon, l'état n'est clairement plus neuf. Il faut juste éviter d'endommager l'écran, je dirai que c'est ça le principal soucis. Je redoute la chute qui casse l'écran.

Par contre, je sais que d'occasion, il ne vaut plus grand chose du coup, moi je n'achèterai pas un téléphone dans cet état, mais peut être que ça peut intéresser des gens quand même.
J'aimerais quand même le revendre à la sortie de l'iPhone 6 pour financer un peu ce futur achat...


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> J'en ai mis pour plus tard revendre ma bagnole avec des sièges nickel chrome.
> J'ai fait en sorte d'acquérir les housses auprès de la marque de ma voiture puis habillé par le fabricant et avec les airbags latéraux compris dedans.
> Ces housses ne sont pas horribles et épousent parfaitement les sièges avant et arrière.



OUh là... moi c'est une housse extérieure qu'il me faudrait pour circuler dans Paris, parce que c'est la carrosserie qui morfle, pas les sièges!

Ca existe une housse-bumper pour Renault Scenic?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)




----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> OUh là... moi c'est une housse extérieure qu'il me faudrait pour circuler dans Paris, parce que c'est la carrosserie qui morfle, pas les sièges!
> 
> Ca existe une housse-bumper pour Renault Scenic?


Il existe cela : http://www.houssesvoiture.fr/magasin/images/housse_voiture_legere_434_renault_scenic.jpg

Oui, mais après il faut percer des trous pour le pare-brise, les vitres, l'ouverture des portes, du capot, du hayon, les rétroviseurs, les feux, le pot d'échappement, la plaque d'immatriculation, le radar de recul ... bref c'est un peu compliqué. 

Achète donc une _Dacia by Renault_, tu ne craindras rien mais n'oublie pas de rajouter l'autocollant Apple à l'arrière de ta voiture ... tu sais l'autocollant que l'on trouve en double exemplaire dans la magnifique boîte de l'iPhone quel qu'il soit ... Ainsi je ne suis pas totalement hors sujet !


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Ha ha !
Vous m'avez tué avec vos housse ! 
Je vais l'envisager pour ma 206 tiens ! :-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




adixya a dit:


> Moi j'ai un étui transparent que j'ai payé deux euros. Pour le prix si ça jaunit j'en reprendrai un autre.
> 
> Alors j'alterne des phase de plusieurs semaines, avec ou sans étui. Les phases avec étui, c'est pour être zen quand je manipule l'iPhone, pas de stress en cas de chute modérée, surtout avec ma maladresse.
> Et quand je retire l'étui, c'est juste magnifique, je récupère l'usage de cet appareil tel qu'il a été pensé par Apple, cette finesse extraordinaire, cette légèreté... Et puis je finis par remettre l'étui et ainsi de suite.
> ...




Après, moi je donne généralement mon ancien iPhone mais j'aime qu'il soit nickel pour la personne. Mais bon... Le mien est blanc donc ça se voit moins aussi ! 
La peinture ne s'écaille pas !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Mon ancien iphone 5 s'écaillé et pourtant toujours dans une housse


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Mon ancien iphone 5 s'écaillé et pourtant toujours dans une housse




C'était le problème de l'iPhone 5 noir malheureusement... (Raison pour laquelle je ne fonce que pour les versions S)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Contrairement au 5 mon 5s n'a pas eut ce problème


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Oui car ils ont corrigé le tir (comme pour l'iPhone 4-4S).
Le choix de peinture n'était pas le bon pour le 5 d'où le changement de couleur pour le 5s noir !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Tout cela pour dire que les étuis ne protège pas de tout


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tout cela pour dire que les étuis ne protège pas de tout




C'est vrai !
(Mais faut un peu de poisse quand même  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

J'attends cette semaine le MI4 livré avec étui en cuir , stylet et protège écran   .Gratuitement 
Classieux non ?
Bon , les 3 accessoires resteront dans la boîte quand même


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> J'attends cette semaine le MI4 livré avec étui en cuir , stylet et protège écran   .Gratuitement
> Classieux non ?
> Bon , les 3 accessoires resteront dans la boîte quand même




Le MI4   Veinard


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le MI4   Veinard


Pour 320 Euros faut pas se priver


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Pour 320 Euros faut pas se priver




Oui surtout vu les capacités de ce smartphone


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

C'est quelle marque MI4 ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> C'est quelle marque MI4 ?



Xiaomi


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Thank you !!!


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> C'est quelle marque MI4 ?


--> La même que pour le *MI5* et le *MI6* mais elle n'offre pas le même service de sécurité !


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

Pour répondre à la question : "comment se fixe la vitre", il y a plusieurs moyens mais la plus courante est "ladhésif".  (après avoir consulté plusieurs magasins)

Pour m'a part je me suis aussi posé longtemps la question de mettre ou non une coque.
J'ai finis par céder mais il a fallut choisir entre transparent ou coloré, plastic ou caoutchouc.
J'ai donc choisis une coque GameBoy Bleu turquoise. Mon iPhone est tombé une dizaine de fois, et à chaque fois il a rebondit grâce au caoutchouc. 

....de la chance sûrement.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Moi j'avais choisi une housse Noreve  pas très bon marcher la bête 

Bref mon iPhone 5 est tombé et le capteur photo a reçu


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

Les coques en gel silicone (ou TPU) et non silicone tout court, amortissent bien les chocs sinon


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Les coques en gel silicone (ou TPU) et non silicone tout court, amortissent bien les chocs sinon


--> Il ne faut pas non plus qu'elles amortissent trop car sinon en rebondissant elles peuvent aller casser une fenêtre ... tout ce qui est excessif est vain !


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Août 2014)

&#128515; 
Effectivement !!


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

Le mien a effectivement descendue les escaliers comme sa, mais il n'a aucune rayure.

....encore de la chance.


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> Le mien a effectivement descendue les escaliers comme sa, mais il n'a aucune rayure.
> 
> ....encore de la chance.


--> Il faut donc adjoindre à la coque de protection un cordon de sorte à bien tenir en laisse l'iPhone sinon le bestiau pourrait bien nous échapper ... or à 800  ...


----------



## XwhatzX (2 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Il faut donc adjoindre à la coque de protection un cordon de sorte à bien tenir en laisse l'iPhone sinon le bestiau pourrait bien nous échapper ... or à 800  ...



C'est pour cette raison que la firme "Apple" a mit une "Dragonne Touch Loop" à ses nouveaux iPods  !


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> C'est pour cette raison que la firme "Apple" a mit une "Dragonne Touch Loop" à ses nouveaux iPods  !


... mais pax à ses iPhones ... c'est le comble à ce prix !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> ... mais pax à ses iPhones ... c'est le comble à ce prix !



dans un louable  soucis de générosité ...., Apple préfère que ses clients rachètent un iPhone plutôt qu'un iPod


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> dans un louable  soucis de générosité ...., Apple préfère que ses clients rachètent un iPhone plutôt qu'un iPod


Que nenni ! Ne jetons pas l'eau propre, le petit baigneur et l'opprobre sur Apple !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Le prochain iPhone sera indestructible


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le prochain iPhone sera indestructible



l'absence est la plus indestructible des présences...


----------



## Phoenixxu (3 Août 2014)

J'ai entendu de source sûre que l'iPhone 6S sera en adamantium afin de palier à la prise de tête des gens qui font des sondages "avec ou sans coque de protection" :-D


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Le premier smartphone a écran saphir est déjà sorti , Apple ne sera pas le premier


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2014)

Ce fil ne m'aura pas été inutile car pour ma voiture, ça m'a permis de trouver le top du top en matière de housse de protection...








D'ailleurs je vais appeler le fabricant pour lui demander s'il n'a pas des modèles pour iPhone....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

En effet la grande classe


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce fil ne m'aura pas été inutile car pour ma voiture, ça m'a permis de trouver le top du top en matière de housse de protection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--> Oui mais comme je disais dans mon fil 34 s'il s'agit d'une housse de protection à utiliser en conduisant ... il va falloir à présent percer des trous pour le pare-brise, les vitres,  l'ouverture des portes, du capot, du hayon, les rétroviseurs, les feux,  le pot d'échappement, la plaque d'immatriculation, le radar de recul  ... bref c'est un peu compliqué.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Et surtout tu risque de te faire piquer ta housse


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et surtout tu risque de te faire piquer ta housse


On la scotchera d'une manière ou d'une autre mais on y arrivera


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Yes  j'ai trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

avec une bagnole banale et un téléphone banal , plus de risques
on s'en fout totalement et on vit intensément...
avec les femmes c'est pareil , tu es avec un top et deviens jaloux et  dingue

un bobo avec un iphone plus une coupée BMW et un canon  = vie de merde


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Yes  j'ai trouvé



Ben voilà, que demande de plus le peuple ! 



alan63 a dit:


> avec une bagnole banale et un téléphone banal , plus de risques
> on s'en fout totalement et on vit intensément...


C'est vrai, il faut que je revende mon iPhone 5S et que j'utilise plus mon Wiko !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Ben voilà, que demande de plus le peuple !
> 
> 
> C'est vrai, il faut que je revende mon iPhone 5S et que j'utilise plus mon Wiko !



voila et tu fera la même chose avec le Wilko 
TEL SMS Mail Photo Musique etc
sans aucune crainte


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Moi il faut que je trouve un canon et une BMW


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> voila et tu fera la même chose avec le Wilko
> TEL SMS Mail Photo Musique etc


Diantre, mon Wiko a une coque de protection de couleur noire !




jura39200 a dit:


> Moi il faut que je trouve un canon et une BMW


Attention boire un *canon* ou conduire une *BMW* il faut choisir !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Diantre, mon Wiko a une coque de protection de couleur noire !
> 
> 
> Attention boire un *canon* ou conduire une *BMW* il faut choisir !



C'est malin , maintenant j'hésite


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi il faut que je trouve un canon et une BMW



avec une BMW le canon arrive dans les 3 minutes....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> avec une BMW le canon arrive dans les 3 minutes....



Tu va me tenter


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tu va me tenter


Gaffe quand même , au niveau des emmerdes , ça peut rapporter 50 fois la mise...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Gaffe quand même , au niveau des emmerdes , ça peut rapporter 50 fois la mise...



Effectivement de ce point de vue , je dois admettre tes arguments


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2014)

Et les coques étanches, vous en pensez quoi?

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-5s-tombe-leau-1249109.html


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et les coques étanches, vous en pensez quoi?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-5s-tombe-leau-1249109.html



Lorsque j'utilisais l'iP4S je l'habillais d'une coque étanches à l'eau (et d'ailleurs au son  également ... je ne pouvais pas parler) pour faire du ski en toute tranquillité tout en pouvant faire des photos à travers la coque étanche ... malheureusement la dimension ne correspond plus à mon iP5S ! 

Il s'agissait d'un *étui universel Sealabox krusell étanche anti-poussière noir* 
Je l'ai fais tomber à plusieurs reprise dans la poudreuse ... pas de problème. 
Je n'ai jamais essayé dans l'eau ... mais c'est fait pour ! :love:


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Nous dans le Jura :confuses:
pas facile de trouver une personne ou un truc étanche


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> ... mais pax à ses iPhones ... c'est le comble à ce prix !


 
....ouais c'est pas faux. :rose: Ils ont intérêt à ne pas oublier d'en mettre sur les prochains.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> ....ouais c'est pas faux. :rose: Ils ont intérêt à ne pas oublier d'en mettre sur les prochains.



Quels intérêts ?


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et les coques étanches, vous en pensez quoi?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-5s-tombe-leau-1249109.html



A vrai dire pour ma part, j'en possède une que l'on m'a offerte mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que j'irai acheter de mon plein gré car je crois que je n'oserai jamais mettre mon iPhone ( ma vie, mon cher et tendre amis ) dans l'eau.

Mais je m'en sert quand je vais à la plage pour éviter le sable. 

Ps : Au moment o_ù_ je poste le message, un pub "Apple" apparait sur mon téléviseur. LOL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Quels intérêts ?


 

C'est sur que la dragonne ne donnerai pas fière allure en tapant un SMS, mais quand tu prends des photos dans un musé par exemple, tu le garde avec la dragonne à ton poignet, tu as moins de chance qu'un pickpocket te le vole (mis à part les pros --" )...pour le coup je n'ai pas tellement de justifications potable mais celle-ci est déjà pas mal.

je possède un iPod touch 5 mais je n'ai pas pour autant mis la dragonne, mais je suis pardonné, je n'aime pas tellement les musés .


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> A vrai dire pour ma part, j'en possède une que l'on m'a offerte mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que j'irai acheter de mon plein gré car je crois que je n'oserai jamais mettre mon iPhone ( ma vie, mon cher et tendre amis ) dans l'eau.
> 
> Mais je m'en sert quand je vais à la plage pour éviter le sable.
> 
> ...



La dragonne me rassure sur un bateau


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

Aussi ! ;D


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Nous dans le Jura :confuses:
> pas facile de trouver une personne ou un truc étanche


... Ce n'est quand même pas la Bretagne ou la Normandie ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> ... Ce n'est quand même pas la Bretagne ou la Normandie ...



Je suis né a Rouen


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je suis né a Rouen


Bon ben désolé de te l'apprendre : tu n'es plus étanche ! 

*Viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine*

J'ai l'cur comme une éponge 
Spéciale pour filles en fleurs 
Heureus'ment parc'que ma tronche
C'est pas vraiment une fleur
J'emballe tout c'qui s'présente
Les cousines, les belles surs
J'ai l'démon du bas-ventre
Mon métier c'est dragueur
Dès que j'rencontre une frangine
J'lui dis : Salut, toi ça va

Viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine
Sur les bords au milieu c'est vrai qu'je crains un peu.

Je glande un peu partout 
Avec mon sac de couchage
Je suis dans tous les coups foireux
Tous les naufrages
J'ai des potes qu'ont d'l'argent
Ben y travaillent c'est normal
Moi mon métier c'est feignant
Hé mec t'as pas cent balles
J'ai des plans des combines 
Pour vivre comme un pacha

Hé viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine
Sur les bords au milieu c'est vrai qu'je crains un peu.

J'ai même été étudiant j'étais 
Chômeur baby-sitter
Quand j'pense que mes parents 
Voulaient qu'je sois docteur
Parfois quand j'ai du blé
Je flambe comme un malade
Ce pognon je ne l'ai pas gagné
Mais non mon métier c'est minable
Ouah, super la rouquine 
Hé salut toi ça va

Eh viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine
Sur les bords au milieu c'est vrai qu'je crains un peu.
Eh viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine
J'ai mon matelas dans la cuisine
Alors tu viens si tu veux tranquille
Allez viens 
Viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine
Allez viens la frangine
Allez viens, non ?
Ah bon d'accord


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

hum il y a de la référence


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> hum il y a de la référence



je plussoie


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

plussoie  Désolé de paraître inculte mais ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> plussoie  Désolé de paraître inculte mais ça veut dire quoi?


C'est en quelque sorte de la _novlangue _venue tout droit d'Internet, clique : *ICI*
L'antonyme étant "moinsoyer".

Sinon revenons à nos moutons, j'aimerais que le compteur se remette à tourner ... nous sommes à 7 contre 4 !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> C'est en quelque sorte de la _novlangue _venue tout droit d'Internet, clique : *ICI*
> L'antonyme étant "moinsoyer".
> 
> Sinon revenons à nos moutons, j'aimerais que le compteur se remette à tourner ... nous sommes à 7 contre 4 !


Arbitrage de honte ...!
Vendu l'arbitre !
Ça va se finie en générale , je le sens


----------



## XwhatzX (4 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> C'est en quelque sorte de la _novlangue _venue tout droit d'Internet, clique : *ICI*
> L'antonyme étant "moinsoyer".
> 
> Sinon revenons à nos moutons, j'aimerais que le compteur se remette à tourner ... nous sommes à 7 contre 4 !



Je suis du côté de personne moi...je comprend rien.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

Mon je suis contre les housses , coques  et autres protections


----------



## XwhatzX (4 Août 2014)

Ha, moi j'en possède une mais je préfère sans. Ceci dit je la mets quand même ....Hum du coup ça complique les choses.


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2014)

--> Et il existe aussi *les fameuses chaussettes* !


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Août 2014)

Faut qu'on demande à Tim de faire la promo de ce sondage  
Afin de savoir ce que le monde entier en pense :-D 

Je pense que c'est une question très pertinente !


----------



## XwhatzX (4 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Et il existe aussi *les fameuses chaussettes* !



Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait plus ringard que ce machin pour un iPhone !!
C'est affreux et même si l'écran d'un iPhone reste résistant niveau rayures, c'est pas tellement bon pour lui. ( je parle de la chaussette )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2014)

Je n'´ai pas ( plus ) d'iPhoneCela dit je vais quand même acheter une coque de protection pour rester tendance 
Dans le coup quoi 
J'ai pas envie qu'on se foute de ma gueule  ...


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait plus ringard que ce machin pour un iPhone !!
> C'est affreux et même si l'écran d'un iPhone reste résistant niveau rayures, c'est pas tellement bon pour lui. ( je parle de la chaussette )



je ne vois pas pourquoi!

D'ailleurs nos grand-mères déjà (voire arrières grand-mères) mettaient déjà leurs biens les plus précieux dans des chaussettes de laine!


----------



## XwhatzX (5 Août 2014)

Vous avez déjà vue ces chaussettes chez Apple ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> Vous avez déjà vue ces chaussettes chez Apple ?




Pourquoi les acheter? C'est tellement simple à faire soi-même...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

C'est le modèle spécial Noel


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

NON! le modèle de sport assorti à mes Converse All Star !!! 
('spèce d'ignare..)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> NON! le modèle de sport assorti à mes Converse All Stars !!!
> ('spèce d'ignare..)



Converse All Star Monsieur est connaisseur , bravo ( Chuck Taylor )
je mets toujours une couleur différente à chaque pied 
voir la tête des gens est un régal


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)




----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> Vous avez déjà vue ces chaussettes chez Apple ?


On n'a qu'à utiliser nos vieilles chaussettes qui puent, l'iPhone reconnaîtra un jour notre odeur dans une future version !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> On n'a qu'à utiliser nos vieilles chaussettes qui puent, l'iPhone reconnaîtra un jour notre odeur dans une future version !



En plus ça limite le risque de vol


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

Bon c'est pas le tout ça, mais si on revenait à la question de départ???

D'autant qu'on me souffle dans l'oreillette que le 36 quai des orfèvres s'intéresse à notre sondage "avec ou sans coke?"


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon c'est pas le tout ça, mais si on revenait à la question de départ???
> 
> D'autant qu'on me souffle dans l'oreillette que le 36 quai des orfèvres s'intéresse à notre sondage "avec ou sans coke?"



Ils ont déjà saisie ma coke iphone


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> D'autant qu'on me souffle dans l'oreillette que le 36 quai des orfèvres s'intéresse à notre sondage "avec ou sans coke?"



Tant que l'on ne parle pas du viol supposé de la pauvre touriste canadienne au 36 quai des orfèvres ... là-bas c'est bien tout sauf de lorfèvrerie et encore moins du ciselage et de la protection de smartphone !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Tant que l'on ne parle pas du viol supposé de la pauvre touriste canadienne au 36 quai des orfèvres ... là-bas c'est bien tout sauf de lorfèvrerie et encore moins du ciselage et de la protection de smartphone !



Orfèvrerie sort les bijoux de famille


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

Avec ou sans protection?

On en revient toujours aux questions essentielles!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

Pour le quai des orfèvres , je pense qu'il n'y pas assez de protection


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

On ne peut pas non plus mettre l'iPhone à l'intérieur d'un préservatif, d'une part c'est gluant (bonjour les détecteurs d'humidité), d'autre part je ne pense pas qu'à ce niveau la protection soit suffisante contre les chocs.

Bref je n'ai essayé ni les chaussettes, ni le condom pour protéger mon iPhone.

Reste la paille dont on entourerait l'iPhone, mais elle gratte, il peut y avoir des insectes, et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse taper facilement sur l'écran et encore moins communiquer. Enfin cela n'arrête pas la pluie.

On ne peut pas non plus utiliser nos déclarations d'impôt 2042, 2044 et autres (que l'on mettrait en forme pour recevoir l'iPhone) car l'on sait déjà d'une part que cela ne protège pas l'Etat d'un endettement abyssal et d'autre part en cas de chute cela n'amortira pas l'iPhone et même si l'on en met plusieurs couches, il reste le problème de la pluie : cela ne ressemblera plus à rien (et encore bonjour les détecteurs d'humidité).

Quelles autres propositions pourriez-vous nous faire les _Z_amis ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

Pourquoi pas dans un oeuf ?

On  me protege bien dans une coquille quand je fais du sport


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas dans un *oeuf *?
> 
> On  me protège bien dans une coquille quand je fais du sport



Oui en effet, si tu commets l'erreur comme celle que je relève ci-dessus entre oeuf et *&#339;uf* (soit "&#339;" entrelacés) , on parlera de *coquille* !

Si cela commence ainsi, l'iPhone ne sera pas enfermé dans une coquille d&#8217;&#339;uf mais se contentera d'une béquille or une béquille aide au déplacement mais ne prévient pas d'une chute donc ce n'est pas la solution d'ailleurs pas plus l&#8217;&#339;uf car sa coquille est trop fragile et n'amortirait pas le choc si elle venait à chatouiller un sol trop dur.

Donc, il faut chercher une autre solution les _Z_amis !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Quelles autres propositions pourriez-vous nous faire les _Z_amis ?



pour protégez votre iPhone , une solution radicale
n'en achetez pas
vous deviendrez une star
-" hé , t'as vu , il n'a pas d'iPhone 
- " ouais ptain , classieux le mec


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Moi celui la , je le protège


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi celui la , je le protège


Oui certes mais les diamants et l'or faut-il les protéger par un revêtement en aluminium ? Je ne le pense pas, ce ne serait pas assez classieux ... il faut lui préférer l'argent ... what else ?


----------



## XwhatzX (6 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> pourquoi les acheter? C'est tellement simple à faire soi-même...


lol...


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

Elle est grosse celle-là mais quand même on peut la faire concernant les coques, c'est évidemment et vous l'aurez deviné la coqueluche et non pas la coque luxe ce qui serait pourtant beaucoup plus précieux pour protéger nos iPhones adorés ...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Elle est grosse celle-là mais quand même on peut la faire concernant les coques, c'est évidemment et vous l'aurez deviné la coqueluche et non pas la coque luxe ce qui serait pourtant beaucoup plus précieux pour protéger nos iPhones adorés ...



Excellent Mr mistik

Je ne peux que reconnaitre votre gout pour les mots


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

De même je pense comme vous aux artistes et comme vous l'aurez là aussi bien compris je souhaite voir des _coquards_ car j'aime beaucoup le _bleu _or certains artisans sont des spécialistes de l'art des coques de couleur bleue !


----------



## XwhatzX (7 Août 2014)

..........


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> ..........


Je sais je suis trop *coqu* ... *in *!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)




----------



## XwhatzX (8 Août 2014)

:rose: ouh


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2014)

il n'avance pas beaucoup ce sondage !!


----------



## XwhatzX (10 Août 2014)

il n'y a pas des modules sur le forum pour ça ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (10 Août 2014)

Effectivement ! 
Il n'y aurait pas moyen de le mettre plus en vue ? 
Que nos chers modérateurs tentent de faire connaître ce sondage ?  
Enfin simple suggestion, je pense que c'est une question que tout un chacun se pose... Ou doit obligatoirement de poser au moins une fois dans sa vie :-D


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> il n'y a pas des modules sur le forum pour ça ?



J'ai pas trouver


----------



## XwhatzX (10 Août 2014)

C'est à un modo de faire ça.


----------



## Phoenixxu (11 Août 2014)

Autant de vues du topic et juste 13 réponses au sondage... quel gâchis...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Autant de vues du topic et juste 13 réponses au sondage... quel gâchis...



Mais non , il y de la bonne humeur


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Effectivement !
> Il n'y aurait pas moyen de le mettre plus en vue ?
> Que nos chers modérateurs tentent de faire connaître ce sondage ?
> Enfin simple suggestion, je pense que c'est une question que tout un chacun se pose... Ou doit obligatoirement de poser au moins une fois dans sa vie :-D




Et il te suffit qu'un sondage réponde à une question existencielle pour que tu arrêtes de t'interroger?
heureux homme!


----------



## Phoenixxu (11 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et il te suffit qu'un sondage réponde à une question existencielle pour que tu arrêtes de t'interroger?
> heureux homme!




Mais non  
Mais cela me confortera un peu dans mes choix ha ha ! :-D 

Non plus sérieusement, c'est une question que je me pose et c'est surtout que je veux avoir l'avis des gens qui ne protègent pas leur téléphone, savoir s'ils ont déjà fait tomber le leur ou non, et ceux qui le protègent, savoir si justement, ils ont eu une expérience malheureuse etc. 

Tout un programme quoi


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

J'ai hélas eut la malchance de faire tombé mon iPhone 5 de l'époque et ce maigres une housse en cuir , la vitre a cassée au niveau de l'appareil photo


----------



## Phoenixxu (11 Août 2014)

Ouch ! :-/


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Comme quoi , meme avec une protection l'accident arrive quand meme


----------



## XwhatzX (12 Août 2014)

Bon bah moi je suis toujours avec mon iPhone et sa coque qui rebondit..:rose:


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

XwhatzX a dit:


> Bon bah moi je suis toujours avec mon iPhone et sa coque qui rebondit..:rose:



Génial ça


----------



## XwhatzX (13 Août 2014)

Un P'tit Sondage pour donner un cou de jus au topic, pour ceux qui possèdent une/des coque(s), ou les achetez-vous ?

-Apple
-Magasins Spécialisé (Kase, Master kase...)
-Centre commerciaux 
- Internet
-Les opérateurs ( Free, Orange...)
- Ou autres ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (13 Août 2014)

J'achète des coques en gel silicone (TPU) sur le site iskin.com (ou sur Amazon si la coque de iSkin y est dispo, ça évite les frais de douane)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

L'iPhone 5S est mon premier iPhone. J'ai acheté en même temps la Case officielle.
Quelques mois après, je l'ai enlevé histoire de voir la différence, et c'est tout un autre monde. On retrouve tout de suite la bonne sensation de finesse, le toucher des volumes, et le joli design arrière, qu'on a envie de regarder tout le temps pour l'apprécier.

Donc c'est clair que pour moi, c'est sans coque à partir de ce jour, et pour toujours.
D'ailleurs, je ne mettais pas de coque sur mes Androids bizarrement...
De plus, ça me permet de pouvoir utiliser le Dock officiel de l'iPhone 5S, qui ne s'utilise que sans coque, donc que des avantages pour moi.


----------



## Phoenixxu (17 Août 2014)

Es-tu du genre à faire tomber ton téléphone "fréquemment" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

En général, non.
Ca m'arrive une fois par téléphone on va dire, par manque d'inattention, mais pas plus.
Je suis quelqu'un qui fait très attention à mes appareils technologiques, ce sont mes petits bijoux...


----------



## Phoenixxu (17 Août 2014)

C'est vrai que je comprends ton point de vue. 
Personnellement, j'ai pris l'iPhone 5s en blanc car je le trouve juste super stylé. 
Et c'est frustrant de devoir le cacher en fait... 
Disons que si j'avais limite un iPhone noir, ça me dérangerait moins (à titre perso) car je trouve qu'il fait plus neutre. Mais le blanc, c'est un choix de couleur quoi. 
C'est comme les gens qui mettent une housse de protection en cuir avec rabat sur leur iPhone 5C ... (Gâchis land)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

Je l'ai personnellement en noir, car j'avais peur de la poussière, mais je pense prendre mon prochain en or... (Quitte à avoir un joli téléphone.)
Je l'ai vu en vrai à la FNAC, et il est simplement magnifique à mes yeux.

Et effectivement, je trouve dommage, vu le travail de fou que fait Apple sur le design du téléphone (je crois même que ce sont les seuls à faire ce travail...), de devoir le cacher. :/
Je vois encore moins d'intérêt à une coque sur le 5C, qui lui est en plastique...


----------



## Phoenixxu (17 Août 2014)

Je suis d'accord (même si en ne suis pas très fan du Or)
Mais pour le 5c, complètement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

J'avoue ne pas être très fan de l'or non plus en général, trouvant ça trop visible, trop "faux".
Mais en le voyant en vrai, j'ai craqué... Peut-être qu'au final, ce n'est pas une vraie couleur or qu'ils vendent ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2014)

--> En revanche pour ma part, je suis très attiré par l'_or_ et dès que je regarde mon iP5S _Gold_ pour voir où la grande aiguille ainsi que sa petite cousine se trouvent j'_ai l'heur_ _de_ faire ce que j'ai à faiire au moment précis où je contemple l'heure !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> En revanche pour ma part, je suis très attiré par l'_or_ et dès que je regarde mon iP5S _Gold_ pour voir où la grande aiguille ainsi que sa petite cousine se trouvent j'_ai l'heur_ _de_ faire ce que j'ai à faiire au moment précis où je contemple l'heure !



Quel beau par l'heure mistik


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> En revanche pour ma part, je suis très attiré par l'_or_ et dès que je regarde mon iP5S _Gold_ pour voir où la grande aiguille ainsi que sa petite cousine se trouvent j'_ai l'heur_ _de_ faire ce que j'ai à *faiire* au moment précis où je contemple l'heure !





jura39200 a dit:


> Quel beau par l'heure mistik



Oui mais quelle mouche a piqué Miss _Tique _pour qu'elle invente un nouveau verbe "*faiire*" (sic), aurait-elle failli dans sa supposée maîtrise de la nov-langue franco-française ... serait-elle devenue en cette fin d'été ... un vulgaire mous_tique_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

Plus un mot sur ce sondage  ??on pourrait entendre une mouche voler ou un vulgaire moustique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------

Plus un mot ??on pourrait entendre une mouche voler ou un vulgaire moustique qui attend de planter son dard dans la peau , mais ce loustic est il si fin pour nous atteindre ??
ou une pub pour le dernier San-Antonio de Frédéric Dard


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

--> excellent


----------



## Phoenixxu (20 Août 2014)

J'ai mis un sticker avec la pomme colorée Old school au dos de mon iPhone. Voici ma protection actuelle (en plus de mon sur-écran)!
Ça donne un super effet ! :-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

Peut-être que ce topic n'est pas à la meilleure place avec la meilleure visibilité ?
J'aurais peut-être dû mettre ça dans la zone iPhone tout court ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> J'ai mis un sticker avec la pomme colorée Old school au dos de mon iPhone. Voici ma protection actuelle (en plus de mon sur-écran)!
> Ça donne un super effet ! :-D
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------
> ...



Une photo ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (20 Août 2014)

Je ne sais toujours pas comment poster des photos sur le forum ? :-/ 
Tu peux m'indiquer ? (Je crois que je dois créer un lien )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Je vais mettre un lien Dropbox. J'espère que ça marchera.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oi127ykqdy7d9bh/Photo 20-08-2014 21 10 25.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

Bon... Comment fait-on pour partager une photo s'il vous plaît ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/94x94q90/c/r/906/xzJOak.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

Yes !! :-d


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

Pour poster une photo , il te faut la mettre sur un site hébergeur comme  "hostingpics" tu sélectionne ta photo et tu clic sur " envoyer"
Cela va te donner des liens copie par exemple " Forum 1 " puis copie ce lien après avoir cliquer sur le carré jaune au dessus de ton texte 

Voili voilou


----------



## Phoenixxu (21 Août 2014)

Mais c'est fait !!! 
Ne vois-tu pas ma photo ?? O:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

Mais merci quand même :-D !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Mais c'est fait !!!
> Ne vois-tu pas ma photo ?? O:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------
> ...



Non je ne vois que les liens


----------



## Phoenixxu (21 Août 2014)

Mais tu ne peux pas cliquer dessus ?? O:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

Et là ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Mais tu ne peux pas cliquer dessus ?? O:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------
> 
> ...



Si mais si tu suit mes indications , tes photos s'affiche de suite sur le forum
plus de confort 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




Phoenixxu a dit:


> Mais tu ne peux pas cliquer dessus ?? O:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------
> 
> ...



La Ok 

super


----------



## Phoenixxu (21 Août 2014)

:-D 
Cool !


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Hello,

Moi je vous conseille d'acheter un Bumper pour vos iPhone  

C'est une bonne alternance entre l'esthétique du téléphone et la protection.

D'ailleurs j'ai ouvert un sujet sur les Bumpers pour m'aider à choisir 

Merci


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

J'ai des bumpers aussi  
Je vais aller faire un tour sur ton sujet tiens !


----------

